# Soldier jailed for indecent act with daughter



## FormerHorseGuard (2 Dec 2009)

http://www.ottawasun.com/news/ottawa/2009/12/02/12011906.html

I really  hope there are no more of these soldiers out there to make more headlines. I hope he gets a nice comforting cell mate, named Bubba Lou


----------



## X-mo-1979 (2 Dec 2009)

Sick people.

Why in the past few years have I heard this story of soldiers doing this kind of stuff over and over?

It says Ottawa but is this a soldier from Petawawa?


----------



## riggermade (2 Dec 2009)

Who cares if he is from Petawawa or Timbuktu?


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Dec 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Sick people.
> 
> Why in the past few years have I heard this story of soldiers doing this kind of stuff over and over?
> 
> It says Ottawa but is this a soldier from Petawawa?



Better Policing techniques, and tools used by Law Enforcement would be my first guess....

dileas

tess


----------



## my72jeep (2 Dec 2009)

You hear it more because a Soldier, Sailor or Airmen doing it sells more news papers than if a tow truck driver was caught doing it.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (2 Dec 2009)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Who cares if he is from Petawawa or Timbuktu?



Oh I dunno. Parents of children maybe. In Timbuktu or other areas where a child molester lives. I have two children and although the USA likes to inform the community with precise addresses/website info, our justice system doesn't. Parents knowing if this is a member of a unit in Petawawa or Ottawa is very important IMHO.

Thing with freaks like this is unless you castrate them they don't "get better" with a year in jail.



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Better Policing techniques, and tools used by Law Enforcement would be my first guess....
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Good point. Maybe I shouldn't be looking at it as getting worse, but improving. Sick to think that this kind of stuff went unknown and untold  not to long ago.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Dec 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Thing with freaks like this is unless you castrate them they don't "get better" with a year in jail.



Got a credible, medical source to cite for that?


----------



## mariomike (2 Dec 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Thing with freaks like this is unless you castrate them they don't "get better" with a year in jail.



Check this out, X-mo, 125 years!  The judge gave her 125 years "like he was handing out candy." ( Quote borrowed from "Goodfellas" ) 
The 125 years part is true. 
This was just happened today!:
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d57/b_gardenia/misc/current_events/smatha_light.jpg

"The maximum sentence was 150 years, but because of Light's remorse and lack of prior record, ( Judge ) Henderson reduced the sentence. ( to 125 years )" 

I guess the good news for her is that she will probably only have to serve about half of it!
http://www.zimbio.com/Samantha+Light/articles/shRAYQED8C4/Samantha+Light+26+Year+Old+Babysitter+Sentenced



New York Times:
"Europeans Debate Castration of Sex Offenders: Having his testicles removed, he said, was like draining the gasoline from a car hard-wired to crash.":
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/11/world/europe/11castrate.html?_r=1&th&emc=th

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castration#Preventive_measure


----------



## X-mo-1979 (2 Dec 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Got a credible, medical source to cite for that?



Nope.
I watched Dr Phil once and have a general distaste for men whom rape children. Do you have proof that a year long prison sentence corrects having sexual desire to have relations with children?

And if you care to google it, pedophiles cannot be cured but it can be" controlled". Problem is there is some little "slip ups" on occasion.

http://www.victimsofviolence.on.ca/rev2/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=355&Itemid=45

TREATMENT FOR PEDOPHILES

Pedophilia is not only a sexual preference, but also a 'psychological disorder' that forces its suffers into 'needs' for gratification. Because of this, pedophiles are never cured, but can only learn, or be forced, to control these 'urges'. Pedophiles, because of their cycle of offending, must be given some form of treatment to prevent re-offending. Yet according to the Supreme Court of Canada, treatment cannot be forced upon a pedophile. There are various methods that are used, or have been used, to prevent pedophiles from re-offending. These methods include:

Therapy - Pedophiles who are convicted and sentenced to jail time can choose to attend a wide variety of therapies. Therapy often involves working in groups or individually towards changing sexual preferences, or associating bad actions with bad consequences. The main objective of therapy within the prison system is relapse prevention. While treatment is a necessity for all pedophiles, these traditional forms of treatment such as psychiatric treatment or group therapy have shown little success upon recidivism rates.

Electronic Monitoring - This method works as a permanent 'watchdog' for the offender. When an offender is released from prison an electronic bracelet or anklet is attached to them. This device will monitor the offender's activity and daily routine. If the parole officer finds that the offender has been frequenting high risk areas such as adult book stores or school yards then this can be seen as a violation of parole and used to put the offender back in jail. This method, chosen to be left out of the new High Risk Offender legislation by former Justice Minister Allan Rock, has been met with mixed success in the United States.

Chemical Castration is the administration of drugs to decrease hormone levels, thus making it impossible for men to become sexually aroused. This method provides no permanent solution, and also requires the pedophile to participate in the program by attending doctors appointments to receive the drugs. This method has been met with great success in the United States. Offenders have a very low re-offending rate, and report that the drugs even seem to reduce the occurrence of fantasies, one of the stages in the cycle of pedophilia. The danger of this treatment method is clear though, as it requires the pedophiles active participation and continued commitment. Opponents of this method argue that child molestation does not necessarily involve sexual intercourse, and pedophiles can still engage in touching or molesting.

Castration - Actual surgical castration involves removing testosterone, the hormone linked to sexually aggressive behavior, from the bloodstream, thereby lowering the male sex drive. This method is irreversible as it involves removing the testes. While the re-offending rate is extremely low after the operation, most North American countries feel that the process has too much opportunity for abuse, and is therefore not used.

CONCLUSION

Pedophiles in Canada are treated mildly by our criminal justice system. Jail sentences are minimal, if at all. Even though society views this as one of the most horrific crimes that a human can commit against another, there remains the most important question: What can be done? A pedophile is someone who exhibits a long term sexual attraction to children. This is a sexual preference that cannot be cured, only controlled. Yet as a society, we cannot force offenders to seek therapy, and

must often sit and wait until the offender strikes again. While police and community groups in Canada are working to protect children as best they can, there remains a sense of frustration. In a country such as Canada, where laws are made to protect people from crime, it seems that pedophiles are being ignored, often treated to very limited punishment. Canada needs to catch up to the rest of the world and treat these offenders as they deserved to be treated: with harsh penalties and treatment to assure that no additional children will be violated.


----------



## ballz (2 Dec 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Got a credible, medical source to cite for that?



You really require a credible medical source to not forgive this kind of act?

If I caught a man rubbing his penis against my daughter's foot while she was asleep it'd be me looking for a good lawyer not him. All he'd have to worry about for the next 5 seconds is if he updated his will or not.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (2 Dec 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Check this out, X-mo, 125 years! This was just handed out today!:
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d57/b_gardenia/misc/current_events/smatha_light.jpg
> 
> I figure even if they only make her serve _half_  the sentence, she will be about 90 years old when she gets out . :
> ...



Cheer's Im pro 125 yr sentences and castration as number one.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Dec 2009)

If my child got molested, the last people that I would call would be the police.  That only highlights you as a suspect.   I can also guarantee that the goof wouldn't ever touch another child.


----------



## mariomike (3 Dec 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> If my child got molested, the last people that I would call would be the police.  That only highlights you as a suspect.   I can also guarantee that the goof wouldn't ever touch another child.



I wonder, if after the deed was done, you could drop the weapon, say something like, "Oh my God, what have I done?!" Then claim Temporary Insanity. It worked for General Dan Sickles:
http://boatagainstthecurrent.blogspot.com/2009/04/this-day-in-legal-history-temporary.html
Not that I am suggesting it, of course.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Dec 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> You really require a credible medical source to not forgive this kind of act?
> 
> If I caught a man rubbing his penis against my daughter's foot while she was asleep it'd be me looking for a good lawyer not him. All he'd have to worry about for the next 5 seconds is if he updated his will or not.



No I don't. Your misunderstood moral outrage is noted. My quest for the info has nothing to do whatsoever of my feelings for the act. 

What we do need, here, is for people to stop stating personal opinion for fact, because that's what we try to do here. Deal with facts.


As with other subjects here, of this type, we won't go down the path of each and every person determining what kind of  redneck, back alley,  justice should be metted out to the perv, thereby confirming to the world what a bunch of knuckle dragging neanderthals we are in the Forces.


Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## BlueJingo (3 Dec 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I can also guarantee that the goof wouldn't ever touch another child.



I have always been on the wire about people taking matters into their own hands.
But when it comes to sexual abuse (even more so when children are involved) I think my decision is very much the same as yours.
People (and I mean people like the man in this article) who use their position (as a soldier/as a father/as an adult) to push themselves on a vulnerable person is just sickening.  He can rot.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Dec 2009)

He needs a day in General Population. Then he would be moved to a more secure enivronment.
As a former Correctional Officer, the system will protect him and attempt to rehabilitate him.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Dec 2009)

Suffer not the pedophile to live.

Or if that upsets you- live outside of a jail cell for the rest of their life.


----------



## ajp (3 Dec 2009)

Skip chemichal castration...let a Real Father have at him.


----------



## Greymatters (3 Dec 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> You really require a credible medical source to not forgive this kind of act?



There is information out there on this subject - Ive read a study and newpaper articles on the subject in the past.  Unfortunately it was a while ago so cant recall the dates or publishers.

What I do recall was that according to these articles it was pretty much an accepted fact that the majority of pedophiles who get sentenced to jail become repeat offenders.  They did have some successes, but still a very low percentage.  One of the articles questioned whether even these 'successes' were actual successes, or merely that they hadn't been caught again or hadn't been monitored for long enough.  It also questioned why so much money was spent on psychological assistance when studies showed that most of them couldn't be rehabilitated.


----------



## ballz (3 Dec 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> There is information out there on this subject - Ive read a study and newpaper articles on the subject in the past.  Unfortunately it was a while ago so cant recall the dates or publishers.
> 
> What I do recall was that according to these articles it was pretty much an accepted fact that the majority of pedophiles who get sentenced to jail become repeat offenders.  They did have some successes, but still a very low percentage.  One of the articles questioned whether even these 'successes' were actual successes, or merely that they hadn't been caught again or hadn't been monitored for long enough.  It also questioned why so much money was spent on psychological assistance when studies showed that most of them couldn't be rehabilitated.



This is all sort of beyond the point of my initial post (which was simply out of reaction). 

Psychology has been pretty much a write-off in my experience. Of course, this whole issue with pedo's could carry over to a lot of other issues that have to do with "corrections" and "rehabilitation," such as criminals that suffer from drug addictions.

But I'm glad what you read supports my knuckle-dragging neanderthal ways.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Dec 2009)

ballz, your opinions are not neanderthal or knuckle dragging. I worked in the system for almost 10 years. All the experts I spoke with in that area were pretty much in agreement: Pedophiles are "hard wired" that way and almost impossible to "rehabilitate".


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Dec 2009)

ajp said:
			
		

> Skip chemichal castration...let a Real Father have at him.


Here is a "real father" reaction in a similar situation...
http://tinyurl.com/yz6q2v8

ME


----------

